# Should I put him out of his misery?



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

well, I'm an idiot and tried to put a smaller 4 inch red with my 8-10 inch reds. It lasted perfectly until today when I actually woke up to see one of the huge bstards bite his complete tail off. Now I know this is a bad injury, but can he possibly pull through. He is in another tank with a crap load of salt. This just happened, so let me know if you think he can survive ASAP. Thankyou...Kevin.

Updates on condition below!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i would see how he does i nthere for a little bit p's have great ability to regrow parts he might pull through how bout some pics so we can see how bad it really is


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

If it is just the fin (even with only strands remaining), it will grow back. If the bite actually took the tail fin and then some, I'm not sure.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Natt King Shoal said:


> If it is just the fin (even with only strands remaining), it will grow back. If the bite actually took the tail fin and then some, I'm not sure.
> [snapback]800710[/snapback]​


This is what I'm thinking, but it was just a little bit of the meaty part of his body. There was just a little bit of blood when it occured. I don't have a camera, except for my cell phone. Thanks for the help..Kev


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

i would at least try an isolate him as Ps like to go after the weaker ones...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

cadeucsb said:


> i would at least try an isolate him as Ps like to go after the weaker ones...
> [snapback]800776[/snapback]​


did you even read the original post!

I wouldnt worry, even if it hits the meaty part Piranhas are very fast healers, and it will probably grow back somewhat. Give him some time and see how he gets on!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

give him the benefit of the doubt...if he survives, great...if he does not the at least u tried


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> did you even read the original post!
> 
> I wouldnt worry, even if it hits the meaty part Piranhas are very fast healers, and it will probably grow back somewhat. Give him some time and see how he gets on!
> 
> ...


didnt know... "in another tank" meant completely isolated... my bad, ill read harder next time!









I have learned to assume nothing


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for the comments fellas, he is doing alright for now. Just starting to think about feeding and giving him some current without disturbing him. He is facing teeth down for now, hopefully once he gets some healing going he will correct himself. Thankyou btw, he is alone in a smaller 20gal


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

is he able to eat?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He will be fine but will probably not grow the tail back. He is just stressed, that is why he is facing the bottom. He will get around ok but just not as fast as he was....and he will probably get taken out if you put him back with the rest.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I had a Bala Shark that got 1/2 his tail bitten off, ALL the way to the bone, and it grew back. It took quite a while, and it does look a little different than the other 1/2 but it DID grow back.


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

The red should survive and recover fully. One of my reds bit the tail and flesh off another red and i separated them. It took a while but the flesh and tail should completely grow back. Trust me!!!


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

hell yea give him a shot! good luck


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

I think he'll pull through, but you need to give him a chance.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Definately wait it out and see what happens.
Good luck to you.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck, hope he does fine.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

as already posted you should just leave him in the isolation tank and keep doing whar you are doing...in time he should grow is tail back and be good to reintroduce to your piranha tank :nod:

goodluck, man!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

my rbp got his ass kicked by some caribe in march. he was missing the top half of his tail (all the way to the bone). i put him in an isolated tank with high temp and some salt, grew back in about 2 months. let him live, if he starts to show signs that he's dying.. then you can put him out of his misery. if you saw him floating half dead or something, that's when it's questionable.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I say kill it.


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

Filo said:


> I say kill it.
> [snapback]802424[/snapback]​


Any particular reason why?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Well, he's doing fine for now. I've been using an air pump for circulation. I'll probably kick on one of the little whisper filters pretty soon. He hasn't tried to eat yet, but I don't expect him to. Thanks for the replies...Kev







And why would I kill him now? He's made it this far and lots of people seem to have luck with healing this much flesh.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Filo said:


> I say kill it.
> [snapback]802424[/snapback]​


your so mean


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Filo said:


> I say kill it.
> [snapback]802424[/snapback]​


Not funny, but nice try. Stick to your exodons.

Good luck with your guy Kevin, I'm sure he'll pull through if hes still kickin. And who cares if he turns out a little different? Gives him a little personality.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Filo said:


> I say kill it.
> [snapback]802424[/snapback]​


Dont' be a RB hater.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

Check out my thread, my p got eaten pretty well and i was confronted on the same perdicuments, i say give him time, i am watching mine closely and he is starting to do better. mine should recover i hope. IF not i know i did my best to give him a chance.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Heres an update on my patient. As you have read, he was extremely injured from a tail section wound. When I say wound, I mean REALLY F#%KIN BAD. I did not expect him to live past ten minutes after his injury. Now, I have the most amazing recovery story to tell. It involves a piranha and some Macgyver skill. If you are in the mood to get pissy and lecture about animal's rights please leave. 
So, at injury plus ten minutes, he was in a 10 gallon hospital tank with tons of salt facing downward(mouth down) and breathing quickly. I was sure he would not make it at least due to shock. As the day went on, I put an air pump in the tank so that current would not cause him to use much of his needed injury but still give some movement to the water. I awoke the next day expecting sure death, but to my surprise he was still just in a corner facing downward. My hypothesis for the downward facing was that he did not have enough weight or thrust to balance himself, so I will get to that later. I put a towel over his tank so that I could keep stress to a minimum. 
The next morning, I just never pictured him living this long. I went in to check on him and he was at the top of the tank on his side and sorta belly up. So, I went upstairs to get a freezer bag and do the deed that was at hand. I opened the tank's hood and started to reach towards him with a net. He went crazy, flopping and slowly wiggling away from me. It's hard to imagine without a tail. This gave me the idea that he was still willing to try and fight for his life. I had to devise a plan to correct his body or he would never make it.
With the help of my roommate, the engineer, we came up with the medical devices known as a safety pin and a small key chain ring(aka ballast). If you are getting angry at this point just do me a favor and leave this thread without returning. If you are interested you probably know what I'm up to. My original idea of why he couldn't swim and balance properly was due to the lost weight from his rear section. If I could add weight to him, yet still allow him to move, he could actually start to eat and maintain himself.
So, I scooped him up with a net and began the surgery. I didn't want to injure him further, so I decided to put the safety pin through his anal fin and slip the ring onto it and viola. You may be getting that, "I hate kevinhaeb," feeling, but stay with me. At this point, I was already prepared to kill him, so why not try and save him. It was actually more of an experiment with Piranha's ability to heal and recover. Anyway, I had to leave the next day and come home for christmas break. Thus, couldn't watch how the surgery helps his swimming ability. Before I left he was still sitting at the bottom of the tank, like most piranhas do anyway. I called to check on him yesterday and he was actually starting to eat shrimp. I couldn't believe it, he will actually survive. It has been 
I wouldn't dare to leave you all hanging on the pictures, so I will have them up when I get back to my house early this coming week. I'm getting a camera as a gift, so I will be happy to post them. I appreciate the support on this little guy and wish all of you the best when this happens to you. Happy Holidays, Kevin


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

thats great, i hope everything works out for you. get some pics up asap.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm defenitly going to need to see a picture of this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Unless that safety pin was Stainless Steel it is going to rust, and leach metals into your water, if he doesn't die from the wound getting infected.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

great to hear that he is coming around


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I've already thought of the whole rust problem. I wasn't planning for it to last long term or anything. My buddy back home said it wasn't rusting a few days ago, but I'm sure it won't if it hasn't by now. thanks guys


----------



## rebeccasala (Feb 23, 2004)

It will regenerate


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow, congrats man. I've got a similiar deal with my p. He got sucked into the poweread and 1/3rd of his body looked broken. I've got him away from the others and it looks like he might make it!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Sounds like he'll be good Scrappy. I was heading back home yesterday and my vehicle decided to mess up. So, now I'm back where I started. I actually miss my P's, so there won't be any pics just yet. Kev


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

hope he pulls through for a full recovery. good luck!


----------

